# vaginal entrance inflamation after 12dpo?



## jadeline (Apr 21, 2008)

Hello! Can anyone please tell me if they experienced the entrance of the vagina to tighten up before getting a bfp? I am still on my 2ww but noticed yesterday that mine is getting really tight and kind of inflammated. I Don't have any itching and it doesn't have a foul smell.I am using vaginal pressaries cyclogest.  Is it normal or should I call my doctor?


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Sounds like you might have a touch of thrush or something hunni - are you using the front or back door for your pessaries?

It's probably worth getting a doc to have a quick look to make sure you clear it up with the right thing - although from what i know it is fine to use canestan cream and pessaries during 2ww, just not the diflucan tablets.

i used to use the back door for my pessaries 

good luck for your BFP!!


----------



## sazz (Jun 1, 2005)

Jadeline-I hd the same after abt a week of progesterone pessaries.It was extra sensitive and (TMI) v. painful when I went to the loo.Also made me want to go to the loo constantly. I did go to the doctor (there was no infection etc.) and she said that some people are v. sensitive to the pessaries-and that if you get a BFP-you might need to change to progesterone pills or s/t else......

Hope this helps
Sazz


----------



## debsy (Oct 2, 2007)

hiya i have got the same thing 2,i testing 2nd may 2 but have a ds from preovoius relationship and when i was pregnant with him i had it then so im asuming its the riaised progesterone levels in the body so try not to worry-not long now hang in there sending you lots of hugs and positive vibesxxxxxxxxdebs


----------

